# Moshua's 97 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro Sport Build Thread



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

bought a 97 audi a4 1.8T a couple months ago. The car was a decent deal picked it up for $1300. it has some issues of course at this point. misfires in cylinder 2 and leaking oil from valve cover gasket and random vacuum leaks or missing hoses($60) and a missing rear passenger window busted out($35 used from ebay)

First things first replaced the ignition control module. Picked one up for 30 bucks from a guy from Eurofixx Cincinnati Ohio. Car Ran perfect! A few vacuum leaks were fixed and it seemed like a really good deal still at this point. 

One month later i'm driving on N-75 through downtown cincinnati and a look to my rear view mirror and i see pluming white smoke billowing from my exhaust at about 65mph on the interstate. I pull off on my exit and find a place to park, smoke billowing from the exhaust surely blinding the drivers behind and shut the vehicle off. I look under the vehicle to see if any fluids are leaking because the oil light started flashing. Puddles of oil below the car and still flowing, Sh**************t. Call my mechanic and he says tow it, so i do and he says looks like my turbo has blown. 

A couple weeks later i ordered a new K04 from ecs and installed with not hardly an issue except that i was mostly working on it myself (recommend a second pair of hands for bolt up to exhaust manifold). $780 or something like that. 

A few weeks later i got the engine de-sludged and valve cover gasket and cam adjusters worked on. $320 down for that, not bad huh. 

I replaced the rear passenger with no problems at all. Audi has like the easiest windows ever to put in!

now working on some body work, apparently the previous driver was a pretty bad driver. I hate bodywork i'm too impatient and i hate F**King sanding for hours on end. Worked on the passenger fender it pretty much flawless and the drivers side fender fixed a dent and have been doing some sanding on it looking pretty good so far. Ah so lets Sand some more tomorrow.

Now some pics


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Satyrpain (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking good man, I commend you for all that work. I'm not very patient but I found a project car similar to this on my local CL for 1200 and thought about picking it up. Nice to see someone who still has love for beat up cars!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

wheel paint bought will be painting them in a bit. just going with a silver


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

nice work dude.... I would be hunting for a nice 5spd manual tranny.......good luck!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

working on the wheels all afternoon

 a warning the clear takes a very long time to dry ha so don't touch it needless to say i only got one wheel done but it looks good though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks legit man :thumbup:


----------



## 98slowaudi (Aug 22, 2010)

:thumbup: lookin good i wish mine could be looking like that atleast


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

turn this into something epic, please.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

98slowaudi said:


> :thumbup: lookin good i wish mine could be looking like that atleast


I thought mine was the worst ever. Ha


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> turn this into something epic, please.


I plan on installing the wings tomorrow.

No seriously though how would I make it epic at this point all I dream about is some nice glossy paint oh yeah


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

do it daytona grey!!!!


----------



## kaban (Nov 11, 2005)

nice old fashioned buy cheap-o and restore. good stuff, refreshing to see.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Worked on some more body work and primed some more. 


Up


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

looks awesome man. what kind of ending are you looking for with this? just make it look new, or show car style?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> looks awesome man. what kind of ending are you looking for with this? just make it look new, or show car style?


 Not sure actually a little bit of both something original. I'm actually doing some custom fiberglass work in the bumper I've git a 94 Honda accord lip I'm adding to stock bumper. Idk just want something real cool that's different. 

Think I'm going with a chocolate brown for color.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Changed my mind again. It's going to be white. I changed the tail lights just blacked out turn signals and worked on some panels a little bit today. Taking the driver door off and passenger door off today to try and fix some bad dents. I've got like a black and white and pearl harlequin as of now ha. 
More pics


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

working on some more body work got the doors done that had dents in them, pulled dents, sanded, bondo, primed now i'm pretty much ready to paint need to wet sand the whole car and work on finding a bumper still :banghead:






I'm pretty pleased so far with my body work i've gotten things as smooth as i can
possibly going for an ipanema brown, i've never seen it on a b5 yet!



bump let me know what you guys think, would love to hear some opinions


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

I think our B5's are blessed in that they will look pretty good no matter what colour they are (as long as right wheels and stance are also employed ) as for the brown, it's definitely not a colour i've seen on an a4, i have some mixed feelings. If i were you I would try to do it daytona gray! :laugh:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> I think our B5's are blessed in that they will look pretty good no matter what colour they are (as long as right wheels and stance are also employed ) as for the brown, it's definitely not a colour i've seen on an a4, i have some mixed feelings. If i were you I would try to do it daytona gray! :laugh:


I know I know if its brown flush it down. I think it looks tight. Idk bout the grey


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

*found this in the s4 member gallery*

thought this might give you an idea what that color looks like on a b5 found this in the s4 member gallery


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


> thought this might give you an idea what that color looks like on a b5 found this in the s4 member gallery


thanks man i'm loving it, its very unique imo.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

found this color today on summitracing.com



i like it cause it's so dark its like almost black its called Cappuccino Metallic. Its pretty cool


----------



## b5_t (Jun 25, 2009)

Moshua said:


> found this color today on summitracing.com
> 
> 
> 
> i like it cause it's so dark its like almost black its called Cappuccino Metallic. Its pretty cool




DOOOOOOO ITTTTTT ... think it something different and would look sweet


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

*update*

Primed and ready to paint. I kind of like this flat black in the coming weeks ill be getting all my painting equipment together and well see how it goes. 
Paint, reduced, hardener, tack cloth, sandpaper, strainers, disposable cups, masking tape, masking paper, a mask, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something. 
Bump for some help and advice.


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow that thing has come a long way looks good so far :thumbup:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Moshua said:


> found this color today on summitracing.com
> 
> 
> 
> i like it cause it's so dark its like almost black its called Cappuccino Metallic. Its pretty cool


That color is sick!! Down for the Brown...lol.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

it should look something like this


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Moshua said:


> it should look something like this


Uber Fresh!:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I always wanted a brown A4. 

I love that color, do it. You could get pretty crazy with wheel colors too which would offset the brown even more.


----------



## scurt (Aug 27, 2010)

That brown is going to look good. Have you bought the paint yet to make it official?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

scurt said:


> That brown is going to look good. Have you bought the paint yet to make it official?


 next paycheck


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

also i'm getting an rs4 bumper next week hopefully


----------



## LuvToHate (Aug 10, 2005)

Most primers and a fair bit of paint doesn't seal the paint so make sure the car is fully dry before you lay any final paint or you will get moisture in between the coats. If you can pull all of the glass & parts as well because taping things allows uncovered edges in the paint and it can start peeling off pretty quickly. Looks really good so far so hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

new handle pulled from a 99 can a4 apparently it doesn't fit just right. 



new fender emblems, compliments of a vortex seller, thanks dude 



finally fixed the airbag piece that had fallen down, idk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

ttt Thanks everyone for checking out my build, purchasing an rs4 rep front bumper this week and hopefully start painting so i'll be fairly busy in the next coming weeks. 

Wish me luck as i attempt to do something i've never done before and thanks for the advice and any more advice is greatly appreciated. 

ps. hopefully throwing on some Porsche wheels this spring i've got a set just want to wait to reveal them ha ha


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

it's not the rieger rs4 style bumper is it?? im sure you can pull it off but I kinda cringe a bit when i see that bumper lol


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

That's about my only choices for aftermarket bumpers. I think that's a fairly clean and basic bumper. Sure its not stock but I can get a good price for it


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

This car has come along really quicky. It looks good dude, I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> This car has come along really quicky. It looks good dude, I cant wait to see the finished product.


 Yeah I've got to do a few things more and then I'm going to start painting ordering the paint tonight and all my supplies ill need.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

LuvToHate said:


> Most primers and a fair bit of paint doesn't seal the paint so make sure the car is fully dry before you lay any final paint or you will get moisture in between the coats. If you can pull all of the glass & parts as well because taping things allows uncovered edges in the paint and it can start peeling off pretty quickly. Looks really good so far so hopefully it all works out.


thanks man. yeah is there any easy way that you know of to pull the glass? i'd love to pull all the glass and not have to tape anything but the doors and trunk area when i pull the doors and trunks off? i'm painting everything the same color even down to the skirts so i won't have to tape too much.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

*Update---I'm having second thoughts now*

I've been looking back at some of the pictures of my car when i first got it and dang, that pearl looked so good. I'm not sure about the brown, it would look good i think but the pearl has like so much more depth and color to it, much better contrast to the wheels and valances and exhaust and windows. i'm just not sure anymore.


Here is a brown one i found and idk it may be the light but it just seems blah



And here is the picture i have of my car sitting in the parking lot at work from a while ago, ahh


bump for some opinions dudes its a mind battle at this point


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what color is this?


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I personally am not a fan of the brown. It's a nice color and all but I think there are plenty of better colors out there. The pearl is one of the better ones too. The brown does look kind of blah. With some silver wheels reminds me of a hershey bar. Lol just my opinion though


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to have a DK bike, even though I don't bike haha, and it was a metallic brown. I always wanted to paint a project car the color. Let me see if I can find a picture of it, it would be sweet looking since you're thinking the brown color.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> what color is this?


I'm not really sure what color it is. It's the closest to what brown I liked though.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I used to have a DK bike, even though I don't bike haha, and it was a metallic brown. I always wanted to paint a project car the color. Let me see if I can find a picture of it, it would be sweet looking since you're thinking the brown color.


ha that's funny because that's how I originally thought brown would be such a ba color for a car. My dk bike was fn sweet. I used to dirt jump, but eff that. I skate now and have been since I was sixteen. It's one of my little side projects I make custom skateboard from making the actual deck to the paint and clear


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

*boost gauge*


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Gahh, i love the guage, i just did the same thing with an autometerguage i got from another member, It saves so much money and just takes some time, a dremel and common sense. Looks great dude. and Cars coming along great. Id do something more with the rims, They are a nice looking stock rim and didnt seem to have any rash so do something crazy, I mean like paint them Bright blue, or pink, hell maybe even red, just stay away from Yellow.... 


And get pics up of the bumper, Im curious as to how its gonna look with the bumper in brown. And as far as body mods are you just gonna do the Reiger or are theere any more plans? Im curious because i want to do a bumper(either S4 or RS4) and i was digging those hoods that kind of overlap the HLs, and then 2 toning my car.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

actually still looking for a bumper, found a stock one on ebay for a decent price but no valance so idk. 

i'm leaning more and more towards a stock look, nothing fancy or off the wall. audi designed a good looking car from the factory that's what i like about this car. 

and the "boser" hoods i'm not really a big fan of, at least not on a b5, its more of a mkiv thing i suppose


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

bump 

hey looking for some quick tips or helpful tricks when painting a vehicle yourself. I've never sprayed a car so any help is much appreciated, all i can do is learn more. 

Those of you who have had experience lets hear from you guys especially, but all comments are necessary and indeed welcome! 

Thanks to everyone who has so far given me positive reinforcement and help.


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

guage looks good... as for painting, i've done a bunch of smaller things over time. No full cars though. My advice is to really take your time with it, I've ruined a few grills from being impatient and then had to start all over. Painting is one of those things where you cant rush it, take your time and it'll come out great 

good luck


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

ttt 

more tips or hints guys?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump 
Voting for colors right now visit this thread put your votes in 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5072101-what-color-voting-session


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Got a new tail light at the junk yard

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump

sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Coming along quite nicely!!!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Definitely take your time. Its the most important thing. Stand back far enough, spray thin even coats and buff and wetsand afterwards. Read a lot on this topic and you will be fine.

Make sure you're using a good gun too, don't cheap out on that. Its as much in the gun as it is taking your time. A bad gun will leave it really orange peeled and splotchy and hazy


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

where will you paint it? Unless you can live with contaminants (boogers in the paint) you should rent a booth either from a very slow body shop for cheap or maybe the local Junior college that teaches auto body for cheaper. I have painted in the garage and have had mixed results.

as long as you get the base coat on there without issue or contaminants, you can spray a bunch of clear coats on after...you can color sand orange peel out and buff and that really brings out the paint job. you need to make sure you get the correct reducer for the climate you are in. 

slow reducer for hot areas and faster for the cold. if you use something that makes the paint dry too quick, you will have a very dry looking coat within minutes of spraying.

what I do:
for painting in the garage, sweep the entire floor, blow it out the best you can with compressed air ,wash it good with a mop. Clean the tops of any structural beams etc. when I paint, I close the garage 98% down and leave it creacked open a bit. I run a fan to blow out the overspray and the biggest part that I feel works is run your garden hose all the way to the back of the garage and lay it on the floor pointing out toward the exit of the garage. when you start to spray the paint, turn on the water and let it flow. The constant flow of water will attract any dust, overspray in the air and wash it away as you go....kinda low pressure but a constant flow of moving water if you know what I mean. unless you have alot of experience with painting, I would stay away from metallics....if you spray incorrectly you will have tiger stripes. takes some practice to do that right.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

hey guys i haven't done **** on the car had to move so i have not had time to do anything still sitting in primer for the snow we have been getting, neither have i had money for a bumper.

no money because of wage garnishment, should have paid that damn credit card, sh*t oh well.

also don't let your gas tank get too low in the cold, apparently i didn't have enough fuel pressure to start last week ha, then killed the battery trying to start it. thank god for a girlfriend who would come down and get me and bring a gas can for me 

ttt


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

oh and btw way guys i've decided to just paint the car black i'm tired of trying to decide a color it just needs some paint, i've got that dark grey primer so black should spray on easy. and thanks everybody for all the pointers. 

Believe me i'm really trying to read up on it so i know as much info as i can before i try it for real.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Winter









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98slowaudi (Aug 22, 2010)

black is always sexy....lol


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nothing wrong with black. Sometimes I wish my car was black. It gives more options and colors to mess around with for other things without having your car look like a clown car


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

The car looks like it's come a long way. Good job, the B5 will look great in black.

_woofster reminisces about his old black B5..._


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

So today I'm driving and the oil light comes on I check the oil which was low added a few quarts and underneath no problems. So I go on my way and on the highway and the light then comes on again. I stop as soon as I can and look under the car and oil is just dripping out of the vehicle. No where near the pan. Seems to be leaking from the oil filter. Can this leak possibly. I need an oil change could it possibly be that my filter may be really dirty and back pressure could be causing it to leak? Any help greatly appreciated guys

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Ttt for some help

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

Moshua said:


> So today I'm driving and the oil light comes on I check the oil which was low added a few quarts and underneath no problems. So I go on my way and on the highway and the light then comes on again. I stop as soon as I can and look under the car and oil is just dripping out of the vehicle. No where near the pan. Seems to be leaking from the oil filter. Can this leak possibly. I need an oil change could it possibly be that my filter may be really dirty and back pressure could be causing it to leak? Any help greatly appreciated guys
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


this just happend to me a few weeks ago
when you remove the oil filer the nipple that the filter screws onto the car its self can come lose and oil can leak around it. mine was so lose i could turn it with my fingers. try to tighten it up as much as possible and it should solve your problem.
hope this helps


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

It was the oil cooler seal will fix later today hopefully as long as I can find the part needed

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

8 bucks later from the vw dealer and about an hours worth of work and I got the new oil cooler seal in and filter and new oil. Jumped the dead battery and fired right up no leaks, I am very pleased it was only that oil cooler seal.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

K&n high flow air filter dropped in today. A highly recommended "mod" for those with stock airbox.

I need to really get on this painting thing lol. I'm sort of used to the primer now though

Ttt

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If you're painting outdoors or in a non heated garage, I'd wait til spring. That paint won't stick well to cold metal


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

In a heated garage so I should be good, but chances are ill be waiting till spring. Do the whole transformation with coilovers and software

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Moshua said:


> In a heated garage so I should be good, but chances are ill be waiting till spring. Do the while transformation with coilovers and software
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Why not shave door moulding, washer caps, etc?

Facelift headlights and front valence would clean things up as im sure you already know.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Why not shave door moulding, washer caps, etc?
> 
> Facelift headlights and front valence would clean things up as im sure you already know.


yeah i was thinking that actually, that moulding needs to go its more of an annoyance than anything, would that involve any welding or can i just fill holes with bondo or fiberglass?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Moshua said:


> yeah i was thinking that actually, that moulding needs to go its more of an annoyance than anything, would that involve any welding or can i just fill holes with bondo or fiberglass?


That would require some welding.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

where in Cincinnati, OH are you located? I'm pumped to see another B5 fan from Cincy!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

audixride said:


> where in Cincinnati, OH are you located? I'm pumped to see another B5 fan from Cincy!


im in colerain westside, how bout you?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

I've made a decision, i'm going to go with the shaved look. Shaved mouldings and rear trunk line, not sure what that line on the trunk is but everything is going to have a clean line. I'd shave the handles too but i prefer to have a hardware handle rather than rely on some electronics to pop my door open.

looking at some facelift doors at a junk yard, they have the bump handles as i like to call them.

bump to get my arse in action


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

an example:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

shaved trunk:


----------



## TNeZA4 (Nov 10, 2010)

great build bro.... keep posting pics and updates


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

shaved = win


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

shaving lower line on trunk today after i get off work, will post pics. 

also i will be looking into what i need to do to shave those door mouldings too. May just rip them off and run around with some holes in my doors ha till i have a chance to play with the welder at the shop.

god i'm trying to learn too much way to fn fast ha.

Still looking into the rs4 rep bumpers, found one that is a PFRP Composite which seems to be a little more flexible than the straight up fiberglass ones idk what i'm going to do cause i love how the rs4 looks but it involves add the s4 sideskirts and all that to make it look right. hmmm

anyone have any experience with those PFRP composite bumpers?
ttt


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

As far as shaving doors goes. The lower molding on the doors is cake. Under the molding are pins that hold it on. Dremel them down very slowly and you should be good. There will be a couple pin sized holes at the front and rear from the screws that held the molding on however. If I remember right the molding on the front quarter panel has some pretty good sized holes behind it. 

If you're going to do the middle molding on the doors be real careful. You'll likely need a tig welder to do it, anything less and you'll have warped doors. :thumbup:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Can I just use an angle grinder to knock those pins off? It'd be faster. Please remind me again what the tig welding is again. What style is it

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Only got one side shaved but I'm pretty pleased with outcome a lot cleaner look...pics!




































Don't mind the right side. Finish that tomorrow. But you can see the results and a comparison

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump new content

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> As far as shaving doors goes. The lower molding on the doors is cake. Under the molding are pins that hold it on. Dremel them down very slowly and you should be good. There will be a couple pin sized holes at the front and rear from the screws that held the molding on however. If I remember right the molding on the front quarter panel has some pretty good sized holes behind it.
> 
> If you're going to do the middle molding on the doors be real careful. You'll likely need a tig welder to do it, anything less and you'll have warped doors. :thumbup:


Lucky I got a Dremel for Christmas too. Lower door pins getting cut tomorrow along with finishing the right side trunk shave.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

You can shave the pins off with whatever you want. The more you accidentally grind into the door, the more filler work you'll be doing.
http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1067664

I've never tig welded, but i've been told it's the most exspensive and most difficult type of welding. It's the right way to do it however. A good friend of mine is a mini trucker who's shaved some stuff, he says practice on scrap panels first.

Have anyone locally that could help you out for a couple cases of beer? haha 

Best of luck!

Edit-I forgot to mention, once you get the door molding off, don't try to just "break" the pins off. It looks like it'd be a possibility..it's certainly not. It = holes in doors. I learned the hard way. :banghead:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> You can shave the pins off with whatever you want. The more you accidentally grind into the door, the more filler work you'll be doing.
> http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1067664
> 
> I've never tig welded, but i've been told it's the most exspensive and most difficult type of welding. It's the right way to do it however. A good friend of mine is a mini trucker who's shaved some stuff, he says practice on scrap panels first.
> ...


thanks for the advice i plan on not just ripping them off, i'm going to look into some other options other than welding, but if i can't come up with anything i'm going to find someone to fill the holes in.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Found a product that seems to work really well. It's called 3m panel adhesive. Product number 3m 8115 runs about 40 bucks. No door welding or warpage worries. It's worth a shot, ill be sure to let you know my final results

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Finished shaving trunk also cut the lower door molding pegs













































Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

what did you use for filler with the trunk and small holes?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> what did you use for filler with the trunk and small holes?


Just regular body filler, but you can also use the fiberglass reinforced filler too. 

I know a few guys have welded to fill in these small areas. Tigg weld if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Finished shaved trunk. Taking it to the shop next weekend to put it up on the lift and do all the front control arms, tie rod ends, and get an alignment

ttt










Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Coming along quite nicely! Props for shaving the trunk and such, looks good!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Coming along quite nicely! Props for shaving the trunk and such, looks good!


Yeah I'm trying to keep it moving along. I'm still under on the bluebook value even after all I've done. Well see how I do painting it or if ill have to kill the budget and have someone do it

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Moshua said:


> Yeah I'm trying to keep it moving along. I'm still under on the bluebook value even after all I've done. Well see how I do painting it or if ill have to kill the budget and have someone do it


If I remember, there was a great thread from someone else doing their own paint work. I think they used a big tent to protect from contaminants. Hopefully someone else will remember it and maybe even give you a link. 

Even though you have a heated garage, I still think that was a brilliant idea, and if you can add that to your garage, then you have a heated paint booth, where you don't have to worry about over spray, or dust! :thumbup:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah man I'm thinking about buying those big rolls of plastic to make a mini paint booth in the shop to minimize dust everywhere else. Got a malibu race car and a truck we don't need to ruin the paint on. Floor covered in cardboard should just about cover everything

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

If my tacometer moves up and down a little bit at idle does that mean i have a small vacuum leak?

Bump

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Anything? I have gone over the hoses that I can get to I can't seem to find anything

Ttt

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Could also be a coil pack or MAF on the fritz. Being that you replaced some vacuum lines recently, I'd start there.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

AndyTR32 said:


> Could also be a coil pack or MAF on the fritz. Being that you replaced some vacuum lines recently, I'd start there.


 is there a way to test the maf? like electrically can i used a multimeter to test. My coil packs seem to be all functioning the only check engine OBDII code i get is p1136 if i'm not mistaken


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Maf cleaner 
check spark plugs 


Super easy to check and always seem to cause problems. 


The small holes from the lower molding trim screws can be filled with this stuff 
http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CC4Q8gIwAg# 


It worked out pretty well for me.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ think it would also work for our door rub strip holes? Or too big and need actual welding?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Maf cleaner
> check spark plugs
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah i'll have to look into that for those small holes from the lower door molding pin removal. i'm trying to stay away from welding as much as possible since i have yet to learn any of that, yet!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

*update bump er!*

Ordered a front bumper today! fu(king finally! stock a4 bumper but it doesn't have the headlight washers, which i found annoying anyways so i'll just delete those and maybe i won't run out of fluid so quickly. 

I sure hope this bumper fits correctly 

only pic from online store that i bought it from. It appears to be a stock bumper so i hope it all fits correctly, killer deal. When i get it and installed i will for sure let you guys know where i got it from cause it was an amazing deal


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

You could also trouble shoot by unplugging the MAF while the car is running and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Misfire today p303, I'm going to go get some new plugs and some maf cleaner. It's cold out
Bump

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone seen these front bumpers I've posted a couple posts up. Did a4s ever come without Headlight washers

Ttt

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe euro front bumpers didnt come with them...but this isnt a euro. What was wrong with your bumper?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> I believe euro front bumpers didnt come with them...but this isnt a euro. What was wrong with your bumper?


 Its been cracked from the previous owner since i got it on the passenger side, check the pictures from either the first or second page can't remember which one. 

Soooo...is this like a replica stock bumper it has all the brackets and spots for stock vents and looks to be good. 

Anyone seen a diy on headlight washer delete? 

up


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright yah I see on the first page like 1/4 of the bumper is missing. 
For washer delete just pull them out and plug it off at the resevoir. You will figure it out as you go. Pretty simple.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Paint ordered picking it up today when wake I up

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> ^ think it would also work for our door rub strip holes? Or too big and need actual welding?


 From my experience with it, I wouldn't use it on anything bigger than a pencil sized hole. It'd REALLY suck if failed after you did the body work over it and painted it all up. 


Havn't seen that bumper before. Facelift bumper off craigslist and then fuzor/plastic weld the washer caps would be a good looking option I'd think? 



What color you going with???


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> From my experience with it, I wouldn't use it on anything bigger than a pencil sized hole. It'd REALLY suck if failed after you did the body work over it and painted it all up.
> 
> 
> Havn't seen that bumper before. Facelift bumper off craigslist and then fuzor/plastic weld the washer caps would be a good looking option I'd think?
> ...


 i ordered the bumper like it looks in the picture haven't got it yet but it said it was for my car and looks just like a stock bumper minus the headlight washers, whats the difference between facelift bump ers and pre facelift bumpers. 

also i decided black its just going to be the easiest but it'll show all the flaws in my body work so i will soon go over it all and resand and prep some areas. The color is called tuxedo black.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

facelift has tabs for foglights...I vote you do more work body work and post pics :thumbup:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> facelift has tabs for foglights...I vote you do more work body work and post pics :thumbup:


hmm ok well i'll take more pics of the bumper once it comes in, its taking an awful long to time to ship. 

I also vote for more body work and pics. I'll get to putting some more up as soon as i can. its been snowy and sloshy around and what does my car go and do. Lets the Ignition Control Module die, damn! i'm trying to source one right now. i will probably start painting some of the car parts like the trunk and the rear bumper and any pieces i can take off then spray the doors and door jambs and the rest of the car together once i can get all my painting materials together.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

icm came in the mail today, test that out tomorrow and i picked up some new beetle headrests at the junk yard yesterday will be trying to get those in today

also on a side note, been lurking the mkiv forums and this car popped up i'm not sure where but it really inspires me, i'm sort of crazy enough to do this, but i'm thinking maybe on just one of the fenders, hmm


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

oh yeah and pic of said headrests i took while driving my gfs car in to work earlier this evening


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd probably do the trunk instead of a fender.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, not sure if you saw my response in my thread about the beetle headrests. I did measurements and the beetle headrests are thicker than the stock ones all the way up, not just the "lip" at the bottom of the metal part. I need to figure out if I can take out the plastic piece that the head rests go into on the back seat or if I can replace them with another model's piece. The beetle headrests fit in the rear of a B7 A4 so maybe I can get those plastic pieces or beetle pieces, if you can even replace them.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

As far as the graffiti goes...do up your old front bumper. It's broken up anyways, might as well right? 

I think Gti.1love.1life (mikey?) was trying to do something with new beetle headrests. Maybe pm about it.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Went up to local junkyard today. I ended up returning the beetle headrests. I got an engine cover from a passat and got it to fit. Also cleaned up the intake a little bit



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys also I'm looking for an air box cover if anyone has one. 

On a side note I also have a power steering fluid cover if anyone wants it. My engine bay needs so much work.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i have no idea what happened to my airbox cover, if i can find it ill let you know

that mk4 is dope. do you have a link to more pictures?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> i have no idea what happened to my airbox cover, if i can find it ill let you know
> 
> that mk4 is dope. do you have a link to more pictures?


Yeah I know! I'll look it up man and post it here or pm you

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> i have no idea what happened to my airbox cover, if i can find it ill let you know
> 
> that mk4 is dope. do you have a link to more pictures?


Did you get any good stuff at the junk yard? My engine cover cost 5 bucks, the vw logo is off the rear of that 99 passat too 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I got new rear subframe bolts and brackets off a passat for $10. Didn't look around much as I got a ride from my sister who was waiting in the car lol


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I got new rear subframe bolts and brackets off a passat for $10. Didn't look around much as I got a ride from my sister who was waiting in the car lol


Passats are our zombie parts b*tches, man hope you can find that airbox cover it'd make my bay look so much cleaner. If not I'm going to just fiberglass myself one. 

I'm looking into possibly putting in all new colored vacuum lines. Ha haven't picked a color yet? 



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Ttt

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Car is looking good man, when the weather gets a little nicer around here we should cruise so I can see the progress you've made.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> Car is looking good man, when the weather gets a little nicer around here we should cruise so I can see the progress you've made.


Oh for sure man, I can't wait for this spring. I've been wanting to drop my car and get some nice wheels

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

did you pay to use tapatalk? it popped up on my phone asking if i wanted to use it, and it was something like 2.99:thumbdown: what are the benefits of using that instead of just using the webbrowseR?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> did you pay to use tapatalk? it popped up on my phone asking if i wanted to use it, and it was something like 2.99:thumbdown: what are the benefits of using that instead of just using the webbrowseR?


Yeah I bought it. It is a free app though. Not sure if the free version let's you save accounts and login data or reply. You get all your pms and can write messages. It's just a simple way to access all the forums I use. You can upload photos direct from your phone gallery as opposed to typing the html code to insert pictures into posts and I like the user interface. It's really optimized for android and mobile devices. It's probably a little faster than using the browser and its just easier since I'm always reading forums especially for android development and hacking. Mostly I use it for vortex though. But if you use a lot of forums its very helpful.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't know if anyone said anything about the bumper or not but those only fit pre-facelift cars. Brad (awarfor4) bought one and he is facelift I don't think he ever got it installed.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Don't know if anyone said anything about the bumper or not but those only fit pre-facelift cars. Brad (awarfor4) bought one and he is facelift I don't think he ever got it installed.


No one said anything yet but that's nice to know. I'm a 97 so prefacelift so it should fit after I delete the headlight washers. I'm still waiting on it to arrive

D*mn 


sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if its easier to roll fenders on or off the car? Bump

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ :what:

You buying new fenders or something?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Moshua said:


> Does anyone know if its easier to roll fenders on or off the car? Bump
> 
> sent from my Droid Incredible


My guess would be on the car, assuming you're using a fender roller.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

thepirate said:


> ^^ :what:
> 
> You buying new fenders or something?


Yeah probably so pulling some off of a 96 2.8 at the local yard

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump
Guess what else showed up today!

Yeah the bumper! Quality looks really nice and as close to stock as any aftermarket one I've seen. It's abs plastic and the vents all fit perfect.



sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Also another junkyard find $15









sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone have experience running these. Vortex member possibly has these for sale. I like a lot but in a different brighter color of course. I've always wanted some bbs wheels ever since I fell in love with bmws










sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what size are they?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> what size are they?


16 I don't want to go bigger, I'm not completely sold on the look of them but I do like them. I'd much rather have some porsche wheels. Hell maybe ill get both!

Oh here's another cool Graf car










I have had to do some modifications to the new bumper to get it to work. The rebar on my bumper is wider than the rebar on the bumper I ordered so I'm taking the one that came with the bumper off and re-attaching the original rebar. Seems that the bumper shocks don't fit on the new bumper. Tomorrow morning bumper should be fitted on. I guarantee it! D*mn did I just make a promise.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

There she sits

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

*Front Bumper Installed*

Bumper is installed! It was a total pita too. 
1. Uninstalled the old cracked bumper.
2. Set the two bumpers next to each other and noticed the rebar inside the bumper was two different sizes. The oem one had larger rebar and the one I bought was smaller which made it impossible to slip the new bumper onto the bumper shock supports. 
3. Next I decided to remove the rebar from the oem one. Removed headlight washer caps and washers from the bumper. Easy. Next I cut every plastic stud and metal rivets holding the rebar to the oem bumper cover. Thank God for the dremel again. Easy just time consuming. I did this to the oem one and the aftermarket one removing both pieces of rebar from the bumper covers








4. Next I tried to place the oem rebar into the aftermarket bumper and don't ya know too big. The back bracket for the rebar was too wide on the aftermarket one. So what I did to alleviate this issue was then cut off the bracket from the oem bumper grinding all the plastic rivets off of each to swap again as I did with the rebar. 
















5. After the oem plastic bracket was removed I screwed it back into the new bumper cover and then reattached the oem rebar.
















6. Slid the bumper back on the car attached rebar to the bumper shocks and buttoned up the sides to the plastic brackets on the fenders which the bumper snaps into. Two screws on the ends of the bumper up into fender and the bumper is installed








































Its not perfect need to fix that spot by the drivers headlight but that's enough for today.
I only did all this because I got a killer deal on the bumper. I bought it off of Amazon.com actually. Cost =$124.....BAM!

Spent about 6 hours on this install I like the clean look of no headlight washers
bump cause its been a long day
sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

in the midst of all this i made some killer BLT's and my little boy eli was determined to help. Woke up this morning at 6:45am also. Soon i'll be headed to work man its going to be a long 10 hour night. I'm just happy to have a bumper.

up


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

graffiti is really inspiring me lately. i've already been told by my gf if i do anything like this she will kill me, ha!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Would have filled the license plate holes while it was off. And 16's are too small for our cars...IMO of coarse.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Moshua said:


> Anyone have experience running these. Vortex member possibly has these for sale. I like a lot but in a different brighter color of course. I've always wanted some bbs wheels ever since I fell in love with bmws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have RS's but 17's. I agree with Wes, 16's are too small for our cars. The only person who really pulled 16's off was James (Jameshimself).


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Would have filled the license plate holes while it was off. And 16's are too small for our cars...IMO of coarse.


yeah i actually still have to mount the bumper license plate holder because in OHio i'm supposed to have one so i'm not too worried about it yet but i possibly will just throw the plate up inside the car on the passenger visor and just leave it down all the time.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I have RS's but 17's. I agree with Wes, 16's are too small for our cars. The only person who really pulled 16's off was James (Jameshimself).


I would agree, 17's are absolutely optimal size for our cars. However a pearl white just sold on the forum with 16x9's and a good low ride height and it looked siiick. I agree though James' MB 16" wheels looked great, you would swear they were 17's until told otherwise.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Moshua said:


> yeah i actually still have to mount the bumper license plate holder because in OHio i'm supposed to have one so i'm not too worried about it yet but i possibly will just throw the plate up inside the car on the passenger visor and just leave it down all the time.


Thats the rhode island law as well. Just mount it off to the side like I did.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> I would agree, 17's are absolutely optimal size for our cars. However a pearl white just sold on the forum with 16x9's and a good low ride height and it looked siiick. I agree though James' MB 16" wheels looked great, you would swear they were 17's until told otherwise.


i've heard that running larger tires will lower performance of vehicle? Is this true

ttt


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

anyone tell me the difference here on which one may be better i'd like to upgrade my diverter valve. I understand one is a dual blow off and recirculator and one is just a closed system recirculator, but are there any reasons to not just get the splitter for the cool sound and the recirculating properties? Am i losing something from getting blow off










Forge Motorsport FMCL007P-A-pol $155

...and ...










The Forge Splitter $185


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> I have RS's but 17's. I agree with Wes, 16's are too small for our cars. The only person who really pulled 16's off was James (Jameshimself).


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Unless you really want to hear the blow off sound, I'd just go with the Bosch 710 N. It's the upgraded DV from the TT 225, I just put one in my car, it's a nice improvement over stock (will hold 15 PSI versus the stock 9 PSI) and you can get them for less than $40.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> Unless you really want to hear the blow off sound, I'd just go with the Bosch 710 N. It's the upgraded DV from the TT 225, I just put one in my car, it's a nice improvement over stock (will hold 15 PSI versus the stock 9 PSI) and you can get them for less than $40.


I need one that can hold closer to 20 psi or if anyone knows what kind of boost the giac tune will be pushing. I don't want my tune to be limited by my hardware

Ttt

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


>


I think I could pull them off too but in 17" you're options really open up for wheel styles. 

Yeah James I did like the mb wheels more than the blades, but sweet nonetheless

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i have the forge 007 valve, its a closed recirculator, but i only hold 11psi. dont you need a chip in order to get much higher? lee, how are you holding 15? what other mods do you have?

to get that turbo relief sound (like the dv and blowoff etc), throw an open air filter in there and it will make much more noise.

thanks dude, i miss the 16s, they were my favorite wheels. i like the sizes of the sawblades, but i think theyre pretty ugly imo lol im working a deal for some new wheels


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope I dont hold 15 PSI, but the 710 is capable of at least that. The one that came on my car was only rated for 9-10 PSI, which is about what my car is making.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> i have the forge 007 valve, its a closed recirculator, but i only hold 11psi. dont you need a chip in order to get much higher? lee, how are you holding 15? what other mods do you have?
> 
> to get that turbo relief sound (like the dv and blowoff etc), throw an open air filter in there and it will make much more noise.
> 
> thanks dude, i miss the 16s, they were my favorite wheels. i like the sizes of the sawblades, but i think theyre pretty ugly imo lol im working a deal for some new wheels


at 11 psi doesn't your car go into Limp Mode? I thought stock psi was right around 7-8psi.

I am getting a GIAC chip tune sometime in the next two weeks, should boost psi to around 15-20psi. I am going to run a 5bar fpr i suppose, that's what the tune that i'm getting calls for.

on paper the tune says i'll get 70 to 110 hp gain and 110 to 190 ft/lbs tq gains. I hope my automatic tranny can handle it. I was told the auto tranny is good to 260 ft/lbs.

If it doesn't that means i'm going to switch it to a 5speed ha. I'm hoping the car ends up just being 200 hp.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i also have the forge 710. It comes with 3 springs rated for psi up to 30+.


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Moshua said:


> i've heard that running larger tires will lower performance of vehicle? Is this true
> 
> ttt


It's a matter of math.

Tires with a larger total diameter will have a greater circumference. This means for every revolution of the tire, it travels further. If you trace it all back to RPMs, taller tires will mean lower RPMs for the same speed as shorter tires (regardless of wheel size).

So, if you put taller tires on the car, it essentially will make the car accelerate slower. Smaller tires will give you better acceleration, but will increase RPM at a specific speed (but keep in mind, we're not talking the difference between 4th and 5th gears or anything).

Long story short, if this is a DD, you won't notice 1/4" difference in total tire height.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Panda's right, its very simple math. The largest wheels Audi puts on the B5 A4 are 17" with 225/45/17 tires, which is theoretically the largest you should think about going before hurting performance. I only hit 8-10 PSI because I'm not chipped, these motors weren't really designed to handle more than 15 PSI, unless you rebuild of course. However if you add things such as a test pipe or free-flowing exhaust you may be able to free up a few PSI without making the motor work too much harder.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks guys for all the help with wheel sizes so far. I'd really like to source a nice set of porsche wheels. Will i need to get a wheel hub adapter, 5x112 to 5x130 correct? I am not sure if i want to poke yet and what would be a good size porsche wheel to run. I'm looking for 17 x 8 at least and i'd prefer to not be staggered unless i can find a really good deal on a set. 


Looking for something like these to give you guys an idea, not really sure exactly what they are even 


























ttt


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yes, you will need adapters.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Moshua said:


> at 11 psi doesn't your car go into Limp Mode? I thought stock psi was right around 7-8psi.
> .


 Hasn't gone into limp mode, I have a test pipe, open dp, open air filter and a forge 007dv. Idk if any of that released some extra boost but I def hold 10-11 psi. 

The phone dials won't work, they're only 15s, but the lobster claws are sweet


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Coming along quite nicely dude!! 

Nice job on the bumper... :thumbup:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Hasn't gone into limp mode, I have a test pipe, open dp, open air filter and a forge 007dv. Idk if any of that released some extra boost but I def hold 10-11 psi.
> 
> The phone dials won't work, they're only 15s, but the lobster claws are sweet


 
Yeah did some more research those are on a 2007 Porsche boxster s


They are 19x8
5x130
57et

Will these work guys?

Ttt
sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Coming along quite nicely dude!!
> 
> Nice job on the bumper... :thumbup:


 Thanks man I was glad I even got it mounted after I had to do all those mods, I'm digging the headlight washerless look though

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Also found these claws that are smaller 








17x8
5x130
40et

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The lobster claws will work, just get a 215/35 and some 25mm adapters and you should be good


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> The lobster claws will work, just get a 215/35 and some 25mm adapters and you should be good


 Thanks James, I've literally fallen in love with those wheels. Are you talking about the 17 or 19 claws? Are 19" too big though will they rub?

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I was talking about the 19s, rubbing will depend on how low you are, tires, and offsets. I recommend rolling your fenders also


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I was talking about the 19s, rubbing will depend on how low you are, tires, and offsets. I recommend rolling your fenders also


 Yup I planned on that

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

here is an ok pic i did in paint of the new wheels i'm thinking about getting


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Mmmmmm those are tasty. Do itttt!!


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

i have 3 of these wheels , you would have to buy a 4th of the internet...


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

new radio matches a lot better 
just need some trim pieces 
piece of cake


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Went to the fabric store today got some samples. Thinking about covering the pillars and headliner.

Two choices so far. Black cloth that matches texture of my seats really well and a bandana pattern. Not for sure whether it'll be a blue like this below or maybe a black and white bandana...

Or maybe a combo of the two










sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

i say keep it simple and go with the black material.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

so waiting on blk1.8turbo to give me some more info on his porsche reps, but in the mean time i've been checking out amazon.com and i've found some pretty sweet wheels too...

here is a few








set of 4 for $584 free shipping









set of 4 $684 free shipping









set of 4 $495 free shipping









set of 4 $784 free shipping


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

also found these on craigslist










$800 for the set with tires


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

im still waitin for someone to put real slr wheels on their a4....u never know it might happen


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> im still waitin for someone to put real slr wheels on their a4....u never know it might happen


The guy said they were from an s500 is that what you mean by slr? I don't really follow Mercedes all I know is they are 5 x 112 so I like. Plus they are pretty interesting looking imo

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

I think he was referring to the last wheels that you posted up that you found on amazon, those are slr wheels. i forget what those other benz wheels you found on cl are called but there is a set for sale on the votex classified for 400 w/o tires.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I was actually looking at the Segins (or six slots) that you found on craigslist the other day. They look like they're in decent shape


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

So I have a little extra cash and I have two options:

1. Buy one piece headlights 

Or...

2. Just buy the missing corner marker light keep the two pieces and buy the lower valance for my bumper. 

What do you guys think I should purchase? Option two would make the car look more finished.

Bump for opinions
sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## czum09 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would get one piece. Makes the car look really clean, plus they will perform better then the oem two piece.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Go with the one piece, then slap city lights and a ddm hid kit and call it a day.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

City lights? What are these sorry I've lived under a rock

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha no prob. It's more of a mk2 gti thing but they look good on b5's as well. They are dim lights that come on with the parking lights. You need to drill a very small hole in the high beam housing and slip in the rubber socket and bulb combo. They are very low wattage and are just meant to light up the housings, not to actually put light on the road. I will try to find a pic. Plus they are really cheap and easy!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

You should buy my wheels  I do like the Porsche wheels though.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

It's an a3 but you get the idea.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Which wheels you got?

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

17" BBS RS's http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5179048-For-Sale-17x8.5-17x9.5-BBS-RS-5x112


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow Colin actually those are way out of my price range

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Dang, I didn't see a price range haha. The ones you've posted are really nice I like the "lobster claw".


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Dang, I didn't see a price range haha. The ones you've posted are really nice I like the "lobster claw".


 Yeah I'm hoping to get those. I'm looking for nothing more than 700.

I want something to make my a4 stand out a bit but I seriously would love your wheels. I bought my car for a grand less than your selling the wheels for


sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I can understand that. I actually considered those wheels at one point for my car when trying to think up something different. I think those will be a good route.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

I know most people won't agree with me but I like my two piece and I've found a few cheap lower valance so I'm going to get that and the missing corner and refinish my two pieces. It's the cheaper route. Also going to probably be getting some facelift tails this week. If I need to retrofit some projectors in the headlights I will. I love DIY modding.

I'll be sure to do a write up on that if anyone may be interested.

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

also i'm getting the brown bug again. i think the porsche wheels just naturally match the dark brown too. 
I gave my black paint to my brother, i'm going to paint his fox body mustang as a practice vehicle


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Ttt

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

that could look really good with the lobster claws ive never seen em on a audi not a big fan of them on mkvs


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Moshua said:


> also i'm getting the brown bug again. i think the porsche wheels just naturally match the dark brown too.
> I gave my black paint to my brother, i'm going to paint his fox body mustang as a practice vehicle


heheheheh gettin the brown bug :laugh: but anyway i saw the brown bronze kinda hue on a 2011 A4 now they are offering as an option....looks pretty damn sweet and definitely fresh! very nice pearl effect in the paint. u thinking of doing that one? i believe it's the same one that first surfaced on the r8 spyder?

edit* it is the 'teak brown metallic' i've seen it in person and it looks sweet!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> heheheheh gettin the brown bug :laugh: but anyway i saw the brown bronze kinda hue on a 2011 A4 now they are offering as an option....looks pretty damn sweet and definitely fresh! very nice pearl effect in the paint. u thinking of doing that one? i believe it's the same one that first surfaced on the r8 spyder?


When I think Porsche I think a nice chocolate brown. I've seen that pearl brown its pretty sick. I'm not sure where paintwise I'm heading but I just think brown looks great imo. I may pop my paint voting thread back up top to get some opinions. Need to do some real photoshops of the color choices

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

here it is its called Teak Brown Metallic

i hate this body style but damn you guys have to admit this is a nice color


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

also another thing probably gettting these, i know they aren't the newest of the facelift tails but they are better than the tails i have now, Improvement?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Moshua said:


>


does anyone know what the year was when the tails started looking like this and does anyone know what the difference is between the top ones and the ones below:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Moshua said:


> does anyone know what the year was when the tails started looking like this and does anyone know what the difference is between the top ones and the ones below:


The first tails started in 98. The second set started in 99.5


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

bryangb said:


> The first tails started in 98. The second set started in 99.5


thanks man


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

i've possibly found another project car!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Moshua said:


> here it is its called Teak Brown Metallic
> 
> i hate this body style but damn you guys have to admit this is a nice color


you know what dude ill snap a pic next time when i go visit my friend's at the dealership...the photo above is a bit misleading...it looks quite a bit lighter than that but very interesting colour indeed!

in reference to porsche...the only brown i have seen is more like a bronze that comes on the Cayenne GTS...looks rather nice too!


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey what did you do about that space on both sides of the radio when you installed it? I have a alpine in my car and ive tried 3 different dash kits and i cant find one that will fit right so i just have my radio in with that horrible gap on both sides of the radio


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

yoffer said:


> Hey what did you do about that space on both sides of the radio when you installed it? I have a alpine in my car and ive tried 3 different dash kits and i cant find one that will fit right so i just have my radio in with that horrible gap on both sides of the radio


well i have the dash kit from the previous radio i'm going to just trim it up so it'll fit around the radio and it'll all look good. The Pioneer unit has a trim around it so i'll hide any cuts i make on the old dash kit trim. I will actually be doing that this afternoon after i wake up. I'll post pics man. I'm not sure where the dash kit came from because the original ****ty cd player (i think you can see it in the first pic on page 1) was in the car when i got it, but in the past on other vehicles i've had good luck with getting dash kits at best buy.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> you know what dude ill snap a pic next time when i go visit my friend's at the dealership...the photo above is a bit misleading...it looks quite a bit lighter than that but very interesting colour indeed!
> 
> in reference to porsche...the only brown i have seen is more like a bronze that comes on the Cayenne GTS...looks rather nice too!


alright man, is it close to the ipanema brown a couple pages back. i'm really trying to stay away from that bronze color, basically dark chocolate brown metallic would make me happy.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

quick off-topic question also

been looking up tons of **** tonight lurking forums everywhere

how the f*ck do people do this to their bay?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Moshua said:


> quick off-topic question also
> 
> been looking up tons of **** tonight lurking forums everywhere
> 
> how the f*ck do people do this to their bay?


That's a4rob from audizine. I'm fairly positive he's the only one with a fully tucked bay in the B5


----------



## jdub2229 (Aug 31, 2010)

Moshua said:


> quick off-topic question also
> 
> been looking up tons of **** tonight lurking forums everywhere
> 
> how the f*ck do people do this to their bay?


wow. seen plenty tucked honda bays but no b5s. $hits sick :thumbup:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

So its just a bunch of tucking and hiding hoses and wires. I know he moved the abs unit under the rain tray other misc lines

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Rob's bay is super sick looking….wish I had the time and know how.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Its really nice and all, but I just think there are too many walls in the b5 engine bay to make it look real nice. I think a b5 bay with more going on looks better imo. I'm all for tucked and hiding things but fully shaved looks funny to me


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

For yoffer

I cut the sides off of the trim kit and stuck them on the sides. I used the dremel to trim. It looks pretty good imo



























sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Its really nice and all, but I just think there are too many walls in the b5 engine bay to make it look real nice. I think a b5 bay with more going on looks better imo. I'm all for tucked and hiding things but fully shaved looks funny to me


I think I agree after staring at it my bay awhile. Just need to tuck and hide a few things and it'd be golden. 

Oh BTW did you ever find that airbox cover James?

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Primed the bumper










sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Robs bay is a work of art. Los of time invested there. 



As far as brown goes..



Ipanema Brown
http://bespokemotor.com/2010/ipanema-brown-audi-a5-sportback


----------



## molks0 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

molks0 said:


>


Looks like mine sort of?

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Robs bay is a work of art. Los of time invested there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no that's like a bronze Orange I had considered that at one point but its not brown enough. 

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Possibly going to be looking at one of these tomorrow afternoon, its a 1300cc 1973 VW Passat that has been imported from Germany. The only issue with it is it needs a new battery, a throttle cable, and some body work. It only has 40k miles on it too. My Girlfriend is going to KILL me.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

holy **** dude, i really hope you get that. that would be baller as f*ck. restore it, slam it, wheel whore it


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> holy **** dude, i really hope you get that. that would be baller as f*ck. restore it, slam it, wheel whore it


I'm really going to try I'm really excited about it. I hope this works out

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

dope as ****. goodluck.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> holy **** dude, i really hope you get that. that would be baller as f*ck. restore it, slam it, wheel whore it


And the best part is floor has already been redone and the asking price is only 750

This does not by any way mean ill forget my b5. I can't wait to paint it a brown and be the only brown b5 at shows
sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a quick question for all or any that have an auto b5 and live in cold weather climates.

Does it seem that the shifts take longer if you don't let the car warm up or is this possibly a sign that my tranny is going out. 

If before I go I run the shifted through all the gears it seems better. P to N to D 432. Any thoughts anyone?

Ttt

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

time to go rob some banks :laugh:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> time to go rob some banks :laugh:


Huh I couldn't get away fast enough

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Went and looked at the car. 2.5 hour drive and it runs 73 vw passat with 42k



















sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

dude, get that. slam it, stance it, and i want to see it at h2o


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> dude, get that. slam it, stance it, and i want to see it at h2o


We even got it started off some ether and everything worked amazing, minus the rust its pretty Dang good. check the video


http://m.youtube.com/index?client=m...l=US&rdm=26#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=mbU2lTlYIY8




sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Wtf, i've never even heard of a 73 passat. Crazy low miles too. Dooooo ittttt


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

wow...from the looks of it it u might not be able to get that thing show ready for h2o this year.....


anyway onto your b5

i got some pics of the teak brown metallic enjoy 

































































i think overall it should look pretty special


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> wow...from the looks of it it u might not be able to get that thing show ready for h2o this year.....
> 
> 
> anyway onto your b5
> ...


Yeah man that doesn't look too bad. Very shiny lots of depth

Thanks for the pics

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Loving that brown and that passat, DO BOTH!!! Just finish what you've started first with the b5. :beer:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^what he said


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

To coopacoopacoopa, the the 73 passat was not released in the us. This particular one was imported here from Germany, speedo is even in kmph. The usa version was introduced in 74 and was a 74 model which they called the dasher. The passat was developed after audi was acquired by vw in 64, designed primarily off of the Audi 80/Fox.

Wikipedia has a good read on passat if you like.

This is a super rare car from what I can tell.

As for being h2o ready I think ill bring it anyways with me. New set of wheels and primer if that is all I can do

And yes the b5 needs to be finished. Paint and that lower valance and then I can work on some sort of stance. Different brown color submissions would be excellent guys.

What you guys think of going to the other extreme of the brown spectrum, TAN! 

Not like the color of James car but more of flat army tan

Like this below the light tan color...









sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

I just found a brown that's killer and it happens to be a b5 anyone know who owns this are they on vortex










sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

So apparently the color on the previous car is a stock color that only came on 97 models

Called sable brown mica!

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## molks0 (Sep 26, 2010)

Moshua said:


> I just found a brown that's killer and it happens to be a b5 anyone know who owns this are they on vortex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same color as mine.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

molks0 said:


> That's the same color as mine.


Yeah so that's what it looks like huh? Anyone know where I might be able to get this paint or something similar. I'll need the paint reduce and activator. Thanks guys. Any help appreciated

Bump

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

ON A SIDE NOTE ...

I know you'll all be sad to hear this but I decided to skip on the 73 passat. Instead I bought a 99.5 golf shell.



















sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

bump

does anyone know what my car may be worth to sell once its painted?

just a feeler if anyone can chime in on this

its a 97 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro
Black Sport Cloths, Great Condition Interior
Winter Package
Shaved Trunk and Door Panels
Good 5 spoke sport wheels
Stock height
K&N drop-in 
K04-15
and approx 180k

I'd hate to sell this but i have the chance to basically build a r32 if i can sell this


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

the 180k is what will get you i think. Idk maybe 5? 6 to the right person perhaps.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Auto and 180k will drop it down quite a bit. Clean, stock, 5 speed 98's with under 150k go for less than $4000 in CT and NY. Dunno man, not sure if it's worth it to sell it, you will need a daily driver as well.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't get your hopes up for anymore than $4,000


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up for anymore than $4,000


Yeah 4 would be perfect

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> Auto and 180k will drop it down quite a bit. Clean, stock, 5 speed 98's with under 150k go for less than $4000 in CT and NY. Dunno man, not sure if it's worth it to sell it, you will need a daily driver as well.


That's true man. I can't drive my gfs Taurus for too long either. I hate driving her car now since I got the audi

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Got my new depo corner marker light today 










sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

61 degrees out today and cleaned the car. I had 32 packs of camel menthol silvers in the car ha. Bad habits die hard.










sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump

So it was 68 degrees today. I may be smelling some paint if it stays this warm. 

The two dubs in the driveway 









sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Moshua said:


> 61 degrees out today and cleaned the car. I had 32 packs of camel menthol silvers in the car ha. Bad habits die hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jelous of your weather...but not of your cancer.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Moshua said:


> I had 32 packs of camel menthol silvers in the car ha.
> 
> sent from my Droid Incredible


high five !


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

If you would of saved all that smoking money you could of just bought an R32.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

its more fun to build one anyway


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> If you would of saved all that smoking money you could of just bought an R32.





Lazer Viking said:


> its more fun to build one anyway


Ha yeah probably so. I bought that golf tdi shell a week ago unfortunately we had a small accident the wind picked up our trailer and flipped the car off the trailer. So...now I'm parting it out.

I'll get another one hopefully.

I'm actually thinking after the audi is all done to possibly doing a project x style build except a jetta front end and golf rear.

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's more fun to have more money period. :thumbup:

That sucks about the shell though. I keep on seeing mk2 and mk3 jettas around me on craigslist going for under 700$, ads say they still run too. I wish I had the time to play around with a build.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

euro trunk picked up today. I need to shave and debadge the model emblems though and paint it if its going on my car.

Also guys another quick question:

today driving to work i noticed my passenger front wheel was making a loud thumping sound but only above 50mph. I know that my cv boot is bad could it be the joint is finally going bad?

also when i do get this fixed i'm just going to get a brand new axle but do i need to go ahead and replace the wheel bearing at the same time?

bump


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump any help with this

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Ha I did this just to make everyone mad ha ha ill fix today. 










sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Ew:what:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Ew:what:


Yeah I know. It was a joke. I think the audi gods are against me. Yesterday I hit a dog somehow lost a lower vent and cracked my windshield.

Guess I'm hitting up the junk yard tomorrow to pull a front windshield. They are only 28 bucks where I go so its not too bad

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Fixed the tint lol. I drove through a huge puddle and got my connectors to the tranny wet. No reverse blows. But slowly I'm getting gears back lol. Drives fine though

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Ttt

I may be selling the audi would I get more parting it out or a straight sale. I'm hoping to get 3500 either way

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

So can anyone weigh in on this, to part out or not part out. Will I get more parting out and what can I expect on return for total money after parting out is complete?

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Well if you're going to part out then I'd be more than willing to take the euro trunk off your hands


----------



## Midwestlemon454 (Mar 6, 2011)

Moshua said:


> quick off-topic question also
> 
> been looking up tons of **** tonight lurking forums everywhere
> 
> how the f*ck do people do this to their bay?


haha this was at Eurowerks correct?


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Midwestlemon454 said:


> haha this was at Eurowerks correct?


Yeah it's Rob's car.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

guys i have to bump this from the dead

the guy i sold my a4 has called me back asking if i would like to buy my car back for even less than i sold it to him for.

he is going on military leave and wants to sell it back to me for 1600. he also added a fmic, a new turboback exaust, some greddy blow-off(not sure if this is a recirculating type) and also murdered everything out which sucks but it can be fixed?

what do you think


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Buy it back!!!!


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

Frankie b5 said:


> Buy it back!!!!


yup


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

So the guy sold it unfortunately not to me. Don't worry though. I actually found a brown b5 local for 3000 I'm very interested in


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the link

98 Audi A4 135k miles Quattro
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2368794881.html


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

nooooo, go 1.8tqm!!!!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Why not buy a 5-speed??


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

The only good thing going for that car is the color. Then again you have the other car as a project car. This would be a good DD, but thats about it. 2.8 is very restricting and automatics are no fun :thumbdown:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> The only good thing going for that car is the color. Then again you have the other car as a project car. This would be a good DD, but thats about it. 2.8 is very restricting and automatics are no fun :thumbdown:


Yeah I guess I missed that it was an auto. Having a 2.8 its ok with me. I'm all for stability and strength in a motor.1.8ts are awesome its true but they always need work. 

I'm going to try and find a 96 2.8 so ill have the euro trunk already and just plan on going as much facelift stuff as I can. Shave and lower and win. 

I saw the trunk I shaved on my old audi recently and it still looks mighty fine.


----------

